# Office jobs are the worst for social anxiety



## modusPonens (Apr 19, 2014)

So been working in this school for about 5 months now as an IT technician & absolutely hate it, work with 5 other people who are all confident & highly social, and I'm always the quiet awkward person , I mean I do try to get involved in conversation and ask questions but its so damn hard trying to act,

I don't connect socially with other staff like my co-workers do. I just sit at my desk waiting for work, I'm thinking of staying in this job for a another couple of months then finally quit(cant wait)

does anyone else work in a office & how do you find it socially?


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

I sit in an office surrounded by a load of chatty sales women (I'm not part of the sales team) slowly wanting to kill myself

I have nothing in common, nothing to contribute and everything they talk about is some ****e on TV, fake tans..clothes or going out getting drunk..basically everything I dislike. 

On top of that I'm not huge on small talk so any communication between us is usually forced to the point I'll go to toilet just to end a conversation

Oh I just love it :blank


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

A lot of my co-workers are actually not very social themselves so they don't expect me to be social either. Lol. In fact, they don't talk much and like to stay in their individual cubicles for lunch; Ironically, I'd rather go out, try different restaurants and have picnics instead. I think it makes a difference depending on which office environment/culture you enter so it doesn't really mean all office jobs are bad for SA. I had one interview where the manager told me they like to fund raise and go to football games together. Yeah... I actually didn't want that job.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

I just put my headphones on all day. I can't relate to the conversations my co-workers have as their interests and lifestyles differ greatly from mine. 

Also they make the same old jokes every day, which I guess is their way to get through another mind-numbingly tedious day at the office, but for me it just amplifies the Groundhog Day feeling. We had some woman working in our department a while ago who they all found absolutely hilarious in regards to the things she said and the "funny" way she apparently said them to try and get a laugh - she left for another department a few months ago but they still spend all day mimicking her which seems to amuse them greatly for some reason. 

There's just no way I would be able to stay there if I wasn't able to listen to music while I worked. I would go absolutely insane.


----------



## Neddy123 (Jan 2, 2013)

Agree.

For me it's just exhausting. Sure. i can fake being "normal" from 9-5 but it tires me out to much that i just can't handle any more interaction after work. I NEED to be on my own....


----------



## Glycolysis (May 18, 2014)

I know exactly what you mean. I work in a cubicle farm with about 14 other employees and my first day there they were already teasing me about being so quiet. I mean, it was my first day there, they couldn't have expected me to be best friends with everyone by lunch time. 

Everyone has kinda gotten used to my introverted personality but there's still these two other co-workers that just love to poke fun at me just for being quiet all the time.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Been working in offices since Dec 1999. I'm fine being known as the quiet guy. Most everyone is always nice since you won't be dragged into the office politics. For the most part anyway.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Maybe try for a larger office at your next job? It might be easier to blend in.


----------

